# Moving 125-gallon with a dolly??



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this question so if it needs to be moved no problem. 

Can a 125-gallon tank be moved with a dolly as long as it's well padded and secured? It would require, obviously, turning it up longways...by that I mean the length will be going upwards. I'm concerned that turning it up like that then rolling it across the yard (fairly smooth but still a bumpy yard) will stress the joints too much. 

Any opinions or experiences?

Edited to say that hopefully it's obvious it's empty.


----------



## MyEdsul (Jul 25, 2008)

Haven't moved but did stand my 150 on end for a few weeks while I was building the stand / canopy. No problems. Imagine they are "tossed around" pretty good during production, shipping, etc.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm curious about this too. I will soon be trying to move a bigger tank up the stairs to my living area, and I have thought about using one of the moving dollies for that. They have that caterpiller track thing on the back for stairs.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

MyEdsul said:


> Haven't moved but did stand my 150 on end for a few weeks while I was building the stand / canopy. No problems. Imagine they are "tossed around" pretty good during production, shipping, etc.


That's good to know. I'd also thought about shipping. I'm certain they don't get babied.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

This is the only info I've been able to find online so figured I'd share it in case anyone else is interested. This refers to picking up a gigantic aquarium from a shipping place, but it may be useful regardless.



*- Glass moving ‘Suction Cups’ should be used to move large heavy aquariums. If you do not own Suction Cups, they can be rented from most Glass Companies.
- Lift the aquarium up and off the skid (with the use of suction cups) and on to a wheeled dolly appropriate for the weight and size of the aquarium. The dolly base should be carpeted or covered with smooth surface.
- The aquarium should be dollied to its permanent stand, and then with an electronic lifting apparatus or sufficient manpower be lifted up on to its stand. 

NOTE: DO NOT LIFT, PUSH, PULL, OR PUT PRESSURE ON THE BRACING OF AQUARIUMS. DOING SO WILL DAMAGE THE INTEGRITY OF THE AQUARIUM.*


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

I've moved my 125 with a dolly 3 times now with no ill effects. I just pad it up and make sure it is well secured to the dolly.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, Bibbels. That's great to know!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

we used some of those forearm forklift straps you see on TV, to move a buddies 200g they made it very easy, and we had to go up 3 flights of stairs.

i think they were around 20 bucks


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yesterday I moved a 240G across town. To and from the car we used a furniture dolly, and had no problems. The tank now sits on its end waiting the stand to be made. 

One thing to be careful of, if you move the tank and have to set it down on cement at any time, make sure there are no little rocks sticking up on the cement!


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

i made a slate stand for one of my tanks with the demintions of 48x24x24 and it works great.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

NoObLet said:


> i made a slate stand for one of my tanks with the demintions of 48x24x24 and it works great.


How many miles to the gallon that that thing get? :hihi:

Those mover's straps are an interesting idea. Combining that with the suction cup handles might make moving a lot of big tanks a lot easier.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everyone. It's been a big help.


----------



## edwardjd (Aug 18, 2010)

*Here'r ly dolly for 75 gallon fish tank*

:biggrin: Here's my dolly for my fish tank 75 gallon. Estimated about 900-1,200 lbs or <=1,000 lbs. I used 08 wheels & each can hold maximum 250 lbs. Therefore the maximum total is 8 x 250 lbs= 2,000 lbs. So in the future I can upgrade to 100 gallons or 120 gallons with measure 24"x24"x48" (i.e. 2'x2'x4') & the weight less than 2,000 lbs.

The reason why I want to use dolly because my fish tank is very close to the front door & sometimes I need to move it within 1 to 5 feet away so my family can bring other big stuffs (such as furniture, bed, table, etc.). My dolly is designed to move on hardwood floor. Of course, it can work on carpet too easily. However before moving, I need to take some water out of the tank for safety reason.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/img0004be.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/img0006na.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img0005ou.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/img0003aox.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img0002krd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0001sz.jpg/
roud:
Finally I added 02 more wheels.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Like others have mentioned, I had no problems moving my 120 like this. I used moving blankets and cardboard as padding, and took it slow. My girlfriend and I were able to handle it without problems.



seadreamer said:


> Can a 125-gallon tank be moved with a dolly as long as it's well padded and secured? It would require, obviously, turning it up longways...by that I mean the length will be going upwards.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Me and my roomie carried my 125gal long. Bought it used, carried from the guys basement, to our van, got it home, up 3 flights of stairs to my apt and into place. Of course my arms didn't work the next day but got it there. lol.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

According to the internet an empty 125g should weigh about 180lbs give or take. Assuming you and a helper are reasonably strong, that's a do-able 2 person lift & move. With a 3rd set of hands it'd be a breeze.

And yes, I'd opt for a 2-wheeler dolly to make life easier, I'd just wrap the glass with carpet or towels first.


----------

